# Kribensis spawning



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I've made some pictures of kribensises fry (wrigglers) and their parents near a cave.

Fry:








Father:








Mother:


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice. Great looking parents.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Video*

And some short video with the fry. They are very small, you can see only some movements there.

Kribensis cichlid fry. Part 1
Kribensis cichlid fry. Part 2


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

That is so cool. Thanks!

W


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

I thought only the females have the red spot.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on the kribensises fry


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Great looking Kribs. always nice seeing them spawn.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Photo*

Finally they moved into a side of a tank.









I was not thinking that they are spotty


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Video. Feeding time*

Video: 6 days old baby Kribensis on feeding


----------

